# Trotlines legalities



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

How many hooks can you run in FL?

Regs say 25 hooks. Is that per line or total overall in the water (all lines combined)?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> How many hooks can you run in FL?
> 
> Regs say 25 hooks. Is that per line or total overall in the water (all lines combined)?


Do the regs have a number of lines listed or a must maintain visual of the lines at all times type stipulation to them? I’ll go take a look now anyway.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

No it just says they can't be free floating.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it’s like it used to be it’s per line.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Drop lines with a couple hooks are better IMO


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Drop lines with a couple hooks are better IMO


I plan on running both. I spent the rainy afternoon on the weekend tying lines and just want to make sure I'm not running too many. 

My lines are 25 hook, and 12 hook setups, with several bush hooks tied up too.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Are we getting too lazy to catch fish one at a time?

You should change your name to bait dunkin' meat hauler


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I’m interested in knowing about this. I’ve been thinking about getting a seine net


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Travis Smith said:


> I’m interested in knowing about this. I’ve been thinking about getting a seine net


F-it, we live in a lawless world today... come on over and help me run 500yds of gill net a couple nights!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> F-it, we live in a lawless world today... come on over and help me run 500yds of gill net a couple nights!


Just do a Facebook live when the FWC guys come and just start screaming racist pigs and you'll be fine.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Just do a Facebook live when the FWC guys come and just start screaming racist pigs and you'll be fine.


Exactly! But they’d have to keep up and catch me first!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Are we getting too lazy to catch fish one at a time?
> 
> You should change your name to bait dunkin' meat hauler


Hmmm I already work in oil and gas, have a diesel pickup, add regular fish killing to my resume, I'm basically the devil.

Honestly I don't even consider this fishing, it's closer to trapping in my mind, to me it's just a way to stock a freezer without pounding the Crappie and real sport fish.

Hell, I'll really be hurting feelings if I decide to pay that extra 25$ for a freshwater commercial license and start running hoop nets LMAO. I already have 1 slat trap. Seriously couldn't believe the commercial lic is only 25$


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Hmmm I already work in oil and gas, have a diesel pickup, add regular fish killing to my resume, I'm basically the devil.
> 
> Honestly I don't even consider this fishing, it's closer to trapping in my mind, to me it's just a way to stock a freezer without pounding the Crappie and real sport fish.
> 
> Hell, I'll really be hurting feelings if I decide to pay that extra 25$ for a freshwater commercial license and start running hoop nets LMAO. I already have 1 slat trap. Seriously couldn't believe the commercial lic is only 25$


Thanks. I had no idea what you would be fishing for. Sounds like a productive way to catch Crappie.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Thanks. I had no idea what you would be fishing for. Sounds like a productive way to catch Crappie.


Nah, can't keep crappie if you get them, this will just be for catfish.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

LowHydrogen said:


> Nah, can't keep crappie if you get them, this will just be for catfish.


You got space at your house, why not start a small time fish farm and raise them. That way you know they are not contaminated.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Let's see, $25 for the commercial freshwater license then all the hard work you can stand - for very little money (if at all...)... Where do I sign up?

I held a commercial hook and line ticket in the mid-eighties for saltwater and learned the hard way how little I could generate... Good luck to anyone wanting to go down that road. At least these days we have fairly reasonable regs and the FWC to make sure we're not beating up the resource (the way everyone did when I first came to Florida in 1971...).

Now all we need is years and years of hard work (and tons of money...) to restore our waters....


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Trot line , really. Fresh water guys use them around docks on my home lake.they never remove. I can tell you horror stories w all those hooks. Worse than gill nets . Why not just use a shell cracker trap. Pop up noodles and jugging seem to be most productive for cats up here.

come on man , don’t be that guy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> You got space at your house, why not start a small time fish farm and raise them. That way you know they are not contaminated.


Not legal, have to have a permit before I can do that, and doubt I'd get approved since I am on the water (high risk of runoff etc).


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Let's see, $25 for the commercial freshwater license then all the hard work you can stand - for very little money (if at all...)... Where do I sign up?
> 
> I held a commercial hook and line ticket in the mid-eighties for saltwater and learned the hard way how little I could generate... Good luck to anyone wanting to go down that road. At least these days we have fairly reasonable regs and the FWC to make sure we're not beating up the resource (the way everyone did when I first came to Florida in 1971...).
> 
> Now all we need is years and years of hard work (and tons of money...) to restore our waters....


The commercial comment was a joke. I worked on a blue crab boat some when I was young, there are easier ways to make a living.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> Trot line , really. Fresh water guys use them around docks on my home lake.they never remove. I can tell you horror stories w all those hooks. Worse than gill nets . Why not just use a shell cracker trap. Pop up noodles and jugging seem to be most productive for cats up here.
> 
> come on man , don’t be that guy.


It's illegal to leave lines unattended (they have to be fished from dark and must come out by dawn) on my lake. Even if it wasn't, I would never leave anything like that in the water if I wasn't actively fishing it, I live on the lake I'll be fishing. I have removed several un-tagged lines since I moved up here. 

Shell cracker traps are illegal in Fl, along with any other traps that target game fish, basically catfish are the only thing you are allowed to catch on a trap or passive method (bush hook or trotline).

Pop up noodles and jugs are also illegal in FL. All lines or bush hooks have to be fixed/tied off to structure or anchored, they also have to be labeled with the name and address of the person running them.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

We had catfish traps made out of old tires 45+ years ago in our lake. Don't know if it was legal then or now.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’ll take 4 pounds - cleaned please.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> I’ll take 4 pounds - cleaned please.


I'll work on that.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

LowHydrogen said:


> I'll work on that.


Chop chop! 1/2 a stinky shad per hook.


----------

